# Nd1 Revolution for DS



## Splych (Aug 8, 2008)

Nd1 Revolution Site
Nd1 Revolution Site ( In English )
Nd1 Revolution $18.90

Currently a new FlashCart has been released called the Nd1 Revolution . ( Looks like a cheap know-off of the N5 Revolution of the R4DS )

Details from Site :

The ND1DS Cartridge is the current top-of-the-line in DS SLOT-1 flash carts. It is just an amazing little device like original DS cart size, it is a complete solution with no need to purchase any additional components or deal with any messy software and truly the easiest media enhancer you have ever done; To simply put it, this is a must have peripheral for any regular DS/DS lite owner. 

Compared with other card at present,ND1 has the advantage as the following:
- high speed loading
- maximum file support
- less current/power consumption

Pictures :


Front Box Art with Nd1 FlashCart


Micro SD Card Reader + Nd1 FlashCart


Nd1 FlashCart ( Back )


Micro SD Card Reader


Box Art ( Back )

Sorry for the Huge pictures but they were the only ones i could find .

Comment .

- Echo


----------



## Defiance (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes!  A second R4!


----------



## Minox (Aug 8, 2008)

Doesn't sound like a "Top-of-the-line" Slot 1 flashcart, it just sounds like another budget flashcart or another cheap clone.


----------



## Splych (Aug 8, 2008)

lol 2 letters instead of one xD 

someone should buy this then review it for GBAtemp .

and at the site it says user manual . well that's for the R4 xD they stole it from them ! from words to pictures ..


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 8, 2008)

At least they didnt use R4 ND1 for their name.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 8, 2008)

Lol, on their site, they're already at version 3 firmware >__>

Also "top-of-the-line", when it doesn't even have many features that other carts have, facepalm.gif

"no need to purchase any additional components" OH IT HAS INTERNAL MEMORY?!!!??!one! I think not.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 8, 2008)

Time to get bricked!


----------



## Gab (Aug 8, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Yes!  A second R4!


It even has the same card reader that comes with the last few batches of R4's.


----------



## Trippy (Aug 8, 2008)

A cheap knockoff of a cheap card? Wow.


----------



## pasc (Aug 8, 2008)

oh man... I'm gonna go just sit here and laugh...


----------



## ackers (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow it even has exactly the same description the R4 had... China you were amazing at the opening ceremony of the Olympics now you do this?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (joke)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 8, 2008)

The ND1DS Cartridge is the current top-of-the-line in DS SLOT-1 flash carts. It is just an amazing little device like original DS cart size, it is a complete solution with no need to purchase any additional components or deal with any messy software and truly the easiest media enhancer you have ever done; To simply put it, this is a must have peripheral for any regular DS/DS lite owner.

WOW.


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 8, 2008)

yay yet another blatent R4 RIP OFF CARD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




same hacked loader different named files ..

_NDONE__.dat
_DS_MSHL.nds
_DS_MENU.dat
moonshl (folder)
_system_(folder)


very similar themes just branded with Nd1 crap .. same old same old churn yet another clone out and dig R4's grave DEEPER and put another NAIL IN THEIR COFFIN


----------



## Seven (Aug 9, 2008)

Less power consumption? I'm guessing at the notion of using NO POWER AT ALL if you get my drift.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 9, 2008)

What happens when R4 teams new firmware comes out????
0H N035!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!!!!
Strange how this appears A MONTH before people will release how bad it is. R4 is better than this.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 9, 2008)

Ahaha, DS-X still wins in my opinion.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 9, 2008)

Why didn't China show off their piracy skills at the Olympic ceremony?


----------



## wynsezhello (Aug 9, 2008)

yay. another one. wee. oh happiness, oh glee.


----------



## gangsterboi (Aug 9, 2008)

Woot!

do they actually make money  from r4 clones?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 9, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Why didn't China show off their piracy skills at the Olympic ceremony?


----------



## PanzerWF (Aug 10, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Why didn't China show off their piracy skills at the Olympic ceremony?









I would shake your hand if I could. It seems like any crazy business can venture into NDS piracy.

"You'll never stop the pirates!"


----------



## 9thSage (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm so tried of DS flashcarts having names like "R4", "R6", and blahblah Revolution...

At least they moved on to another letter this time.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Aug 10, 2008)

aw no pokemon battle revolution support as usual >_<

when will we ever move past only 3 compatible flashcarts? =(


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 10, 2008)

Just looking at the cart makes me want to put more optimism on the KGB cart.


----------



## Hadrian2 (Aug 10, 2008)

Rip-off or did the r4 team decide to launch another card?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Aug 10, 2008)

Ohh the irony.

No honour at all among thieves.

They make a product which can only be seen as stealing another product's name basically, to make a product basically meant to use stolen software (oh and some legal uses too remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 10, 2008)

R4 stopped production (probably), they gotta start something else, it's not a bad idea as long as we get the firmware exported to the R4


----------



## paul3100 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmm top of the line ehhh?

No sdhc support! all top of the line carts have that don't they now.

But yes just another R4 rip off ,can't these guys get it into there heads the R4 is CR*P, well it is now compared to others and so should be cloning them .

paul


----------



## SchuchWun (Aug 10, 2008)

its an N5 clone lmao. even the box looks the same... this is a very rare treat a rip off of a rip off! 

BTW the n5 has sdhc support lmao


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 11, 2008)

as long as its not the r4 clones/brickers


----------



## jan777 (Aug 11, 2008)

how do they replace stickers with such poise?


----------



## superrob (Aug 11, 2008)

Trippy said:
			
		

> A cheap knockoff of a cheap card? Wow.


Lol the R4 is expensive compeared to others


----------



## shinset (Aug 28, 2008)

ND1 has a différent PCB from R4 and its clone, and last kernel support most recent games that R4/clones don't until official R4 kernel release and hacked by clonewars , so is it really a clone ?


----------

